# Charge for dilators???



## a.renee86 (Nov 23, 2015)

One of my providers wants to charge for S-Curve dilators used in an in-office dilation of urethral stricture. I feel that it is bundled into the dilation procedure. 

"Urojet ciscous lidocain was instilled via urethra for local anesthesia. Patient had taken by mouth Cipro for procedure antibiotic prophylaxis. Straight guidewire was passed via the urethral meatus, through the stricture lumen, and into urinary bladder. Serial urethral dilation was then performed using Cook S-Curve male dilators. Dilation was performed from 10 French to 20 French. The stricture was relatively soft and dilated fairly easily. At patient's request, no Foley catheter was placed at the conclusion of the procedure. Patient tolerated procedure well without complications. Discharge instructions provided."

Am I correct in thinking the materials are included with this procedure?


Thank you!!!


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Dec 1, 2015)

I don't think you can charge for the dilator. I researched billing for catheters and leg bags and other miscellaneous supplies used in the office, but to my understanding supplies are included in the E/M level. If the patient has a permanent problem and supplies are needed at every visit you can bill for the supplies, but you have to have a separate tax id specifically for durable medical equipment. I hope this helps.


----------



## JEYCPC (Dec 11, 2015)

michelleaapc2012 said:


> I don't think you can charge for the dilator. I researched billing for catheters and leg bags and other miscellaneous supplies used in the office, but to my understanding supplies are included in the E/M level. If the patient has a permanent problem and supplies are needed at every visit you can bill for the supplies, but you have to have a separate tax id specifically for durable medical equipment. I hope this helps.




supplies are included.


----------

